# Landscaping Along a Fence - What Ya Got?!



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey guys! When I moved into my home a couple years ago I put in a 6' privacy fence around the back yard for the dog and because my yard backs of to others. It is kind of a pain to mow right up against the fence, it tends to stay wetter near the fence, it looks "cold" and barren...and the irrigation hits it. So, I would like to do some beds up against the fence and add a little something more interesting inside the fence line.

If you have pics or ideas that may help me sell this project to the wife and give me ideas it would be greatly appreciated. Show off what you have! I'm very open to trees, bushes, flowers, water features, rock beds and so on...


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

Ha! I guess nobody has fences...


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I literally have no fences. But if I did I think I'd put a sidewalk around the perimeter. I used to have bushes hugging the house and last year got tired of the upkeep, ripped em all out and had a sidewalk put in that surrounds the entire building. Makes for a nice clean grass line and mowing is super easy. If you're into the upkeep some regularly trimmed shrubs can look awesome tho.

Example pic, not mine.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's what I've been working on. Mostly perennials- Rose of Sharon, Knockout Rose, Clematis, Lupine, Hydrangea, and a variety of bulbs plus some annuals -petunias and geraniums all planted this spring.


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

OnyxsLawn said:


> Here's what I've been working on. Mostly perennials- Rose of Sharon, Knockout Rose, Clematis, Lupine, Hydrangea, and a variety of bulbs plus some annuals -petunias and geraniums all planted this spring.


I was thinking of doing something very similar, but the cost has the wife a little worked up... several hundred feet of landscaping isn't going to be cheap. Looks good.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

This is what I did. It was a lot of work but worth it!


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

@lobitz68 Thanks. It wasn't cheap but most everything I got is a perennial so I won't have to buy more plants for that area next year.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

We have bougainvillea growing along the fence for privacy and have started a privet hedge. Additionally I have about 16 tiny star jasmine plants just getting started and some rose bushes. Here's what mine looks like.


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

SGrabs33 said:


> This is what I did. It was a lot of work but worth it!


That looks really nice.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

lobitz68 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I did. It was a lot of work but worth it!
> ...


Thanks. We're still enjoying it a few years later!


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> We have bougainvillea growing along the fence for privacy and have started a privet hedge. Additionally I have about 16 tiny star jasmine plants just getting started and some rose bushes. Here's what mine looks like.


looking good!

Thanks for the ideas guys...keep 'em coming!


----------

